# New megaforce\brigade



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

there are new magaforces and brigads for sale
here are they
View attachment 4272


View attachment 4273


View attachment 4274


View attachment 4275


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Not Bad, although I Dont really collect any of those armies im afraid, although a themed Empire isn`t totally of the list:victory:


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

i'm considering to buy the space marines


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

These box sets are geting to the point of being annoying.....There always for the same armies more or less......I would love to see a Tyranid or eldar 40k box, and a Demon or Vampire Count Fantasty box.....Or at least somthing new! (maybe even lizardmen?)


----------



## moshpiler (Apr 16, 2009)

it's all about 140 pounds sold seperately (space Marines)... not much but i'm getting it


----------



## EmbraCraig (Jan 19, 2009)

Witch King of Angmar said:


> These box sets are geting to the point of being annoying.....There always for the same armies more or less......I would love to see a Tyranid or eldar 40k box, and a Demon or Vampire Count Fantasty box.....Or at least somthing new! (maybe even lizardmen?)


Well the 40k ones are a good way of bulking out the forces from Blackreach to reasonably sized, usable armies. Good value to do that too - the SM vehicles wouldn't be far away from the box price on their own.

Can't use the same reasoning for the fantasy boxes they've chosen, as going with that logic they should be Orcs and Gobbos with Dwarves, but Dwarves have never been one of the most played armies out there.

Overall, they're aiming these at the christmas present market - that means that they're gonna produce them for the best selling armies. Frustrating, maybe, but business is business...


----------



## Grimskul25 (Feb 17, 2009)

EmbraCraig said:


> Well the 40k ones are a good way of bulking out the forces from Blackreach to reasonably sized, usable armies. Good value to do that too - the SM vehicles wouldn't be far away from the box price on their own.
> 
> Can't use the same reasoning for the fantasy boxes they've chosen, as going with that logic they should be Orcs and Gobbos with Dwarves, but Dwarves have never been one of the most played armies out there.
> 
> Overall, they're aiming these at the christmas present market - that means that they're gonna produce them for the best selling armies. Frustrating, maybe, but business is business...


Wait...O and G's and Empire are the best selling armies for Fantasy? :shok: I thought it was VC's, DoC, and the rest of the higher tier stuff....but for 40K yeah you're ight, SM and Orks are the big ones right now, (and a little dash of IG too :grin: ) The Ork Megaforce looks nice if you want to start a KoS or Evil Sunz army thanks to those 9 Bikes....*drool* and if you add stuff to your current army, the SM on the other hand...a bit meh on terms on what they have in the box, Rhino is okay, Pred is okay, the rest is kinda just there, not exactly essential (except the Tac squads) or that good either.


----------



## HighMarshalIain (May 19, 2009)

Not true I play Black Templars and can always use more Tac Squads, Scouts (neophytes) and another Assault Squad, the Dread is always good if it comes with all the sprues to make the other arms.


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

I will be getting the ork one to bulk up my Bad Moon army, always need more shoota boyz and 9 bikes is pretty good as the set for 3 costs around £20 on its own.
The SM one is good and I get that one as well depending on money around christmas, not to keen on the scouts but oh well.


----------



## newt_e (Jan 1, 2008)

Orks and SM sound good to me.


----------



## 18827 (Oct 23, 2009)

i think i'll have to go and make myself skint for the month and get both ork and S.M


----------



## liforrevenge (Oct 6, 2009)

I could use pretty much everything in that box, I think I may go for it if I can scrounge up enough money... or maybe I'll just ask for it for Christmas...


----------



## Starfire (Oct 19, 2009)

i really wish theyd give some love to the non empire races, 9 out of every 10 games I play are against guard or space marines (im guard myself) it gets annoying - and I havnt seen a eldar (good or bad) player in years 

they need to update models and maybe a new codex and get some advertising for them in the shops


----------



## Imperial Dragon (Dec 22, 2007)

I don't like the look of the Empire one for some reason, who knows.

Personaly i think the 40k ones will be good, they other more troops with a few other little things for the players, think of all those kids who got AoBR for there birthday and now they can get these boxes for Xmas, good move by GW really, and the Empire one while not with the BfSP hasn't got them in alot of the latest WD mags there has been a big focus on empire, so it makes sense.


----------



## newt_e (Jan 1, 2008)

Sat down and did the maths -with each megaforce you save 35 UK pounds or more (not done the Orc/Goblin one), so I've ordered one of each of the others...


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

i really want that ork one, but not for the bikers.


----------



## Wulfric_Nick (Oct 27, 2009)

If the Ork one came with Trukks and not Bikes, I would get it, simply for the fact that I could use it as well for a New Gorka-Morka game I am thinking of starting at my Club... And a Trakk or 2 would have been nice.


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Witch King of Angmar said:


> These box sets are geting to the point of being annoying.....There always for the same armies more or less......I would love to see a Tyranid or eldar 40k box, and a Demon or Vampire Count Fantasty box.....Or at least somthing new! (maybe even lizardmen?)


You could always have a go at converting I suppose. The Space Marine megaforce, would, minus the scouts (which you could sell) make for easy conversions to Chaos, as in its own way would the empire megaforce.


----------



## newt_e (Jan 1, 2008)

dirty-dog- said:


> i really want that ork one, but not for the bikers.


Unlike me, who wanted it for the bikers...


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Starfire said:


> i really wish theyd give some love to the non empire races, 9 out of every 10 games I play are against guard or space marines (im guard myself) it gets annoying - and I havnt seen a eldar (good or bad) player in years
> 
> they need to update models and maybe a new codex and get some advertising for them in the shops



I know the feeling, most of my games have been against Space Marines, but that's not surprising given their preeminence amongst 40k players. What's needed is someway to raise the profile of the other races, say a Xenos-only tournament.


----------



## Warlord Imp (Mar 20, 2009)

newt_e said:


> Unlike me, who wanted it for the bikers...


If I had not just started a Chaos Warrior army, I would have went for the orks especially because of the bikers. I love bikers hence my previous army being white scars. I also recently discovered the lootas and how they work.


----------



## Ijustmadethisup4 (Apr 7, 2009)

I really wish they would come out with a megaforce like this for most of the races, they could even make them limited production to make sure they dont make too many and lose money. Im pretty sure everyone in the world who plays 40k has either a SM army or an Ork army (I have 1 of each), but i would love to see them pushing things like eldar, nids, and Tau (which im starting to get in to).


----------



## newt_e (Jan 1, 2008)

Didn't they do a bunch of Apocalypse related box sets last year - I got the Nid one which was two battleforces + an extra carnifex.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

newt_e said:


> Didn't they do a bunch of Apocalypse related box sets last year - I got the Nid one which was two battleforces + an extra carnifex.


That one for £100? Man, I really wish I'd have bought that. The fexes alone were worth 75% of the box and I'm fed up of Space Marines.


----------



## newt_e (Jan 1, 2008)

Syph said:


> That one for £100? Man, I really wish I'd have bought that. The fexes alone were worth 75% of the box and I'm fed up of Space Marines.


It was 6 warriors, 32 gaunts, 16 genestealers and 3 fexes, and was called a "Tyranid Assault Brood".

I think there was also a box of 132 gaunts, and a box of 100 orks and a war boss (I think that might have been called "Da Green Tide")


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

newt_e said:


> It was 6 warriors, 32 gaunts, 16 genestealers and 3 fexes, and was called a "Tyranid Assault Brood".
> 
> I think there was also a box of 132 gaunts, and a box of 100 orks and a war boss (I think that might have been called "Da Green Tide")


There where 1500pt armys for orks\marines\tyranids\eldar released.


----------



## oisin (Sep 28, 2009)

really i wonder why they havent released anything bigger than a battleforce for impirial gaurd


----------



## Sytus (Aug 27, 2009)

Since they removed the Leman Russ from the previous IG battleforce,it would probably be rather meagre.


----------



## Rye (Sep 22, 2009)

Sytus said:


> Since they removed the Leman Russ from the previous IG battleforce,it would probably be rather meagre.


Arrrgh don't remind me! It used to be 2 Infantry squads, a platoon squad, a heavy weapons team, and a LRBT, but now instead, we have a friggin' sentinel. Yeah, a sentinel. Good trade off there, eh?

I started collecting Guard just before 5th ed rules came out, I still have the 3rd ed 2nd codex, and a vintage 2nd ed codex. I was told that with the Guard 5th ed codex announced, I should wait until that came out before buying battleforces, in case anything was nerfed or taken out of the new codex.

I'm sorry I did, because my four tanks have been expensive, and I still want to have an entire armoured company.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Might have to have a poke at the space marines if i can get the cash together. Got alot of assault marines in a trade by two tacticals and a rhino is a good enough deal to tempt me especially with the scouts in their as a bonus.


----------

